# New Silvia(with Videos)



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Today has been an exciting day,

New Silvia arrived this morning! I did a bunch of photo's but unfortunately I can't seem to get those from Nikki's iphone to my mac without totally re-formating it, Nikki's computer has decided not to recognise the thing, the only thing I can do to upload the photo's is to pay money for an app to read forums. Will probably do that at some point but for now I do have some vids!

Now, please don't take these as a showcase of either my barista skill's, my superior linguistic skill's or my appearance! a) I had only just got out of bed when the machine arrived, so 40mins later when filming I was only half awake but shaking with new machine nerves and excitement!

b) I really need to shave and the wierd 'mullet-hawk' hairdo im sporting is a by-product of a chili peppers gig a few months ago!

Notes on the new machine, WOW! how could two very similar machines be so many miles apart in terms of performance, my poor old machine must have been incredibly tired and will enjoy living the easy life in the hands of my bro-in-law!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah, how does one get video's to appear on the page?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

By the way, the beans are Extract Original Espresso Blend(see, look what you did guy's, a blend convert!) and very nice they are indeed! The basket is VST 15g, The water is brita filtered exmoor tap water haha, The milk is sainsburys SO organic full cream, the cup was a 150ml d'Ancap competition cappuccino cup.

Anything I missed?! Temp would have been roughly 94-95c (If my surfing skills serve me correctly! i didn't check with the probe.)


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the next thing you need is rubber feet to stop them cups running away during extraction! What's going on there?!







lol

Nice looking set up though... I hate you though as I'm trying to stop myself upgrading! hehe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Jumpy cups is standard on Silvias I have used. Quite a lot of vibration. The rubber dashboard matting from Poundland sorts that out though.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

So that's why portafilters usually come with spouts. Bottomless ones are messy beggars.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You checked the tracking on your pid?

Mine is in Atlanta. Literally can't wait.

Have you taken the case off your silvia to have a look around in preparation for pid o'clock?

Also, have you checked if opening your silvia up and installing a pid will invalidate your warranty?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you've convinced me to go for the 15g VST basket. Nice setup.

Al


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

My month old Silvia is in hospital *weep*

I'm awaiting it's safe and functioning return


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

lucky13 said:


> My month old Silvia is in hospital *weep*
> 
> I'm awaiting it's safe and functioning return


I feel your pain.... whats wrong with her?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> You checked the tracking on your pid?
> 
> Mine is in Atlanta. Literally can't wait.
> 
> ...


PID arrived today!!!! Just 4 working days!!!!

Tricky little bugger to install though!! what should in theory be a nice, fairly straight forward task has taken me hours and hours of slashing my fingers on Silvias razor sharp side panels and trying to feniggle screws and wires in confined spaces, thought i had finished but nothing is happening on the PID, all i have effectively done so far is disable the brew switch and half the machine! I will take her lid off again tomorrow and check the connections on the power side of things, if nothing is happening I'll give auber a call.

thanks guys for the comments, shots have been tasting amazing so far, pre-PID, can't wait to get her up and running properly.

Glenn, thanks for the rubber mat tip, I have to say i've always just put up with cups skating about and would probably struggle to get used to not chasing them!

I think it may invalidate the warranty but It can be removed without a trace if you where inclined, I think I would just be honest though, it wouldn't be worth the hassle!

I'm sorry to hear lucky13 that you have a poorly Silvia and i hope she returns all better soon.

Onemac, I am very happy with the VST. I haven't actually done a comparison to the regular basket yet on the new girl but I would bank on it, that it is at least part responsible for the wonderfull shots she's knocking out! don't maybe expect the VST to be the answer to your prayers but get it right and it will pay a big complement!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't believe your pid arrived already. No word on mine









What are the instructions like from auber?

Have you routed power to the pid?

Had any more luck with getting it to work?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I bet he opted for quicker postage without telling you...









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope, standard postage!

Yeah I routed it up exactly as instructed, took it apart today, checked all connections, forgot to switch the power off at the plug and gave myself a pretty potent electric shock! still no joy, have now reverted everything back to stock and will give auber a call to see if they can send a replacement.

hope yours arrives soon Fat's! we where both wrong on the delivery but im taking the points!!


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

Daren said:


> I feel your pain.... whats wrong with her?


The boiler gave up









One day I was happily pulling a shot, the boiler light came on towards the end of the extraction however the boiler never came to life









Just one of those things a certain percentage of all mechanical/electrical parts will always fail, I was just unlucky.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Updates Outlaw?

Still waiting for mine to be delivered









Edit: Mine arrived today but the installing instructions cd is blank lol.

Sent them an email asking...'what the frick guys?'

Edit 2: Ok took my machine apart and I reckon I'm about 30% confident I could make it work.

One small problem is that this PID is not designed for the Baby Class and so I'm going to have to think of somewhere to attach the SSR and also somewhere for the cables to PID to exit the case somehow.

Slighty confused how the steam thermostat connects to the PID.

I know one of the cables from the coffee thermostat (now RTD sensor) is linked to the steam thermostat.

Sort of wish I had a Classic lol

Edit 3: lol, got instructions from Auber. Much better! but I still have no idea where i'm going to mount the unit


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, i guess you now have the instructions but incase you were still wondering, the RTD does both brew and steam, leaving the steam stat totally out of the equasion.

Is there really nowhere that would make sense to mount it? could you drill through your side casing and side mount it?

I don't really have much in the way of news, though i will send auber the email that I have been putting off, asking them about returns. I know I wired it in faultlessly and is therefore it must be a dodgey unit.

I will give you an update whe I have sent the email.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Outlaw

I'm thinking of getting the same PID as yours for my Sylvia (but one that works!).

Can you tell me how it mounts? Is any drilling/screwing involved?

I dont want to void my warranty.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

No drilling atall, it fixes next to the group by a heat resistant adhesive pad, all the wiring etc can be totally un-installed without a trace, as I have had to do for the time being. I was going to do an installation video but it took ages and would have made a bad video mostly of me swearing as i dropped screws or lacerated my fingers on (as you will discover) Silvias incredibly sharp panel edges!

Back to the point, the PID does render your machines warranty invalid, however as i said in an earlier post, if you really were that way inclined, you could remove it without a trace.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where do the wires run from inside the machine to the digital display outside the machine? Can I route them so I dont have to drill a hole to get them out?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

They come out the small gap behind the steam wand, no drilling required!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I did the whole job with 2 screwdrivers!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally found my camera, anyone interested can check out my 'bar'(minus Silvias PID for now)


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are concerned that I keep Silvia right next to the hob, just to let you know, that hob is only very rarely used when the Aga goes out and my bar is temperarily re-located to allow.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice. I've just swapped the MC2 and Classic over so the MC2 is on the left, far away from the steam wand. I can never seem to get clear steam until about a minute after I switch the steam on and as I check wet stuff flies everywhere. I should make a video and entitle it 'what not to do'......

Al


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you send that email to Auber?

They replied insanely quickly to my email on a Saturday!

That is quality customer service.

Also nice setup...with a shelf!!!

That is so next level.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

onemac said:


> Very nice. I've just swapped the MC2 and Classic over so the MC2 is on the left, far away from the steam wand. I can never seem to get clear steam until about a minute after I switch the steam on and as I check wet stuff flies everywhere. I should make a video and entitle it 'what not to do'......
> 
> Al


You will always get water out of the steam wand at first, it is condensation up the line from previous steaming, purge it into an empty pitcher before you steam your milk, making sure that if it is the same pitcher, you cool it with cold water before adding the milk. How are you getting on with those shots now?

Fatboy

Thanks, I decided I needed to take it to the next level! Very cheap and unbelievably useful addition to the bar aswell, I think £5 from wickes, I made the beeswax polish myself and the hooks were about £2 from wilkos! Go on, you too could take your bar to the next level!

Yes I just got an email back from them, this is what it said..

Hello Nick.

I sorry to hear that. All of our controllers went through two tests and burn-in before shipping them out. It is very unlikely it will not power up at all. Have Can you verify that there is power at terminal 1 and 2 (with a multimeter)? Also make sure the terminal id are correct (they are the lower right corner if you looking from the front of the controller). If there is power at terminal but controller does not power up, the controller is defective. If there is no power, the cable connection is the problem.

Thanks,

Suyi Liu

I might just try re-installing and check all the wires for damage when I can source some of the adhesive foam stuff that they use to attach the controller to the machine. I might even get somebody who has all the diagnostic equipment to help me check the connections. Like them, I slightly doubt that with all the testing it is a faulty unit.

I'll keep you posted anyway.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I presume you realise the first terminal on the left labeled 1 6, 1 corresponds to the bottom terminal.

Do you piggyback the power input and the power from the control panel?

I shall be drilling holes in my case tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep, that is exactly how i wired it, I have a feeling one of the terminals to a wire may not be properly connected inside the plastic sleeve or something.

Best of Luck! I hope all goes according to plan. I think tomorrow I will go over all the wires with a fine toothed comb!


----------

